# You need to read this



## trapperfred (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.fntpost.com/index.php?page=91


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That is a very good video and I think more videos like this should be shown to the public. The people who don't want trapping are the people that are not educated in it. Nieve or Ignorant, which ever you wish.

xdeano


----------

